# Vega iGPU power_dpm_force_performance_level



## Beastwick (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for the amdgpu power knobs. On Linux there is documentation that specifies


```
$ echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_force_performance_level
```

allowing me to force the power profile to the lowest possible setting. I want to do this on FreeBSD so I can significantly drop the wattage of a running server.

After some more digging, do the linuxkpi settings:


```
compat.linuxkpi.enable_rc6="7"  # ENABLE POWER SAVING RENDER C-STATE 6
compat.linuxkpi.enable_dc="2"   # ENABLE POWER SAVING DISPLAY C-STATES
compat.linuxkpi.enable_fbc="1"  # ENABLE FRAME BUFFER COMPRESSION FOR POWER SAVINGS
```

apply to the amdgpu module that drm-kmod supplies? All documentation indicates this works for the i915 driver, but says nothing about amdgpu.


----------



## goshanecr (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm have similar questions in my topic. Hope somebody help with that question!


----------

